# Just wanted to say..



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July everybody!

Keep your animals safe and have a great time in the yard/around the grill!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Independence Day.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Happy independance day!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Happy Independence Day! I hope the weather where you are is as great as where I am.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

_Nice_ Weather Banner and site, KDS!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

You too! Weather is great today, warm sunny but finally not humid!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

On this great day, a reminder it's so important that we stay vigilant - don't take it for granted and don't get complacent, our freedom is continuously under attack. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Happy Independence Day. Please remember that this holiday was brought to you by citizens that refused to have their arms (weapons) taken from them. God bless those brave men who gave us all we have today.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Happy Independence Day. Please remember that this holiday was brought to you by citizens that refused to have their arms (weapons) taken from them. God bless those brave men who gave us all we have today.


Amen. I'm at the range as we speak type...


----------

